
Ask HN: Are there good alternatives to ElasticSearch for storing logs? - gehel
Some clients have asked me to deploy ElasticSearch clusters in order to store and search their logs.
But, as much as I love Kibana and Grafana, I find them lacking when I just want to browse and see my logs in context.<p>I started a side project to solve this, and I&#x27;m thinking of selling it. What I would like to know is:
- Do you have the same issue ? Did you find a solution ?
- Do you use another system to store the logs ? If yes, do you still face this problem ?
======
seektable
> I find them lacking when I just want to browse and see my logs in context.

Does this mean that you don't need charts - only usual datagrid for your
Elastic index where you can easily filter/sort documents?.. My product
SeekTable can do that. In addition to that, it can build pivot tables by
ElasticSearch (say, you may get summary by log entry type, or group by date
parts).

------
JTxt
[https://logz.io/blog/influxdb-vs-
elasticsearch/](https://logz.io/blog/influxdb-vs-elasticsearch/)

[https://portal.influxdata.com/downloads](https://portal.influxdata.com/downloads)

Perhaps also consider influxdb

~~~
gehel
I have used influxDB. But the problem was the same, maybe even worse. Did you
find a solution specific to influxdb ?

------
bitfhacker
You can use Splunk, but it's payed.

------
ajawee
We are using
clickhouse.[https://clickhouse.yandex/tutorial.html](https://clickhouse.yandex/tutorial.html)

------
dmlittle
What context is missing in Kibana? How are you storing the data in
ElasticSearch?

------
pacuna
What about something like s3? Now you can use Athena to query data stored
there

~~~
gehel
It seems interesting, but what I have in mind is more high level interface.
Like tailing and greping maybe, but for ElasticSearch.

For reference, this is what I've been working on:
[https://logvue.xonoko.com](https://logvue.xonoko.com)

I use it everyday, but I don't know if I should use something better that
already exist, or if I should really work to make it available for everyone.

------
gilrim
fb just opensourced logdevice:
[https://github.com/facebookincubator/LogDevice](https://github.com/facebookincubator/LogDevice)

~~~
gehel
Is it really a good solution for storing application logs ? Doesn't seem to be
the real use case.

